# Puter says im an old driver and need to be replaced



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Er, I mean my drivers are old. What do I do about that??????


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Nothing. It's a hoax to get you to download malware. If the drivers are working, they don't need to be updated.

Well, maybe not nothing. Where is this message coming from? An ad on a web page? A popup in its own window? If the latter, run whatever scans your anti-malware software can do, and be more careful what you click on in the future.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm in the DMV a few months ago and I hear a light hearted conversation amongst an older gentleman and the clerk. I sat back down waiting for them to print out some documents for me and the older man, using a cane walked by. He and the clerk both say "goodbye" to eachother and then the old man says "I love you, and I love all of you too." I thought, maybe this guy was related to the clerk, I don't know. Anyway, as he shuffled across the parking lot, the clerk comes over to the other workers and says, "That's Leo. He came in for his driver's license renewal. He is a great man, and you know what? He turned 101 today."
I looked back at Leo as he was climbing into a fairly new Chevy Impala and I just thought "Wow", and in a good way.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Simply amazing. But like most things, some can do it, and some cant. AN old timer might say, why, I can still do this or that. I don't see why you cant, your the same age. Lots of different factors to that.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Most drivers are updated as Windows updates. As long as you have updates enabled I would be surprised if your drivers were out of date.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

I am quite sure my 'drivers' are outdated, but I don't think the problem can be fixed by a download.


----------

